# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  كيفية عمل اللمعة بالفلاش

## النور المؤمل

ile:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings...ash-mx.php.htm
ارجو تطبيق الدرس 

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## اخت القمر

اشكرك على الدرس 

ياليت اعرف حق الفلاش كان طبقت>>زين فيني اعرف اشوي في الفوتوشوب لوووول 

وثانيا شي : الدرس موطالع >>

----------

